# Bach's Mass in B (I have just been blown away by Suzuki)



## Justin (Apr 11, 2008)

I bought Suzuki's interpretation of Bach's Mass in B just before the weekend and have been listening to it today and it's just staggeringly beautiful. I have Gardiner's and Herreweghe's both of which I love. Especially Gardiner (am collecting his cycle of cantatas) and was wondering for ages whether to get the Suzuki. But am I glad I did. It is jaw dropping and the sound is just incredible. Listening to the Gloria: Et in terra pax and Gloria: Gratias agimus tibi I sat just rapt thinking "Oh my god..."

If anyone has the slightest interest in choral music - you simply must buy this cd, it's incredible.

J


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

I heard someone on the local classical station play Minuet in G by Bach.
It was real beautiful.
judy tooley


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

IDK if JsB ever wrote anything in B. But maybe he did.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Luchesi said:


> IDK if JsB ever wrote anything in B. But maybe he did.


Don't make me come over there and slap you.

You know that he wrote *WTC* and *WTC II*, both of which have a Prelude and Fugue in all 12 major keys and all 12 minor keys.

*Prelude and Fugue in B major, BWV 868*


----------



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

yes, it is an amazing rendition of the Mass.
Be sure to check the 2020 new recording of St Matthew Passion. Suzuki and his Bach Collegium Japan do know how to convey Bach's message.
Additionally, you might be interested in this "live online" rendition of the St John Passion from this year:






I was curious about the new tempos choice by Suzuki for This SJP rendition . It seems much faster than how he usually performs it, and I wonder if that's how he nowadays view as the right tempo for the Passion. Any thoughts, people?


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Bach's B Minor Mass is one of his greatest works. I first came to know it from *Nikolaus Harnoncourt*'s recording from the 1970s with *Concentus Musicus Wien*, but have found several recordings in each decade since that I enjoy as much if not more.

John Eliot Gardiner
Phillipe Herreweghe
Andrew Parrott
Joshua Rifkin
Konrad Junghanel
Sigiswald Kuijken
Thomas Hengelbrock


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Topic from 2008 :lol:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> Topic from 2008 :lol:


The topic is timeless.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> Topic from 2008 :lol:





Bulldog said:


> The topic is timeless.


What's 12 years to a piece that's a few hundred years old?

This piece is so old, the candles cost more than its birthday cake.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

SanAntone said:


> Bach's B Minor Mass is one of his greatest works. I first came to know it from *Nikolaus Harnoncourt*'s recording from the 1970s with *Concentus Musicus Wien*, but have found several recordings in each decade since that I enjoy as much if not more.
> 
> John Eliot Gardiner
> Phillipe Herreweghe
> ...


I still prefer the interpretation of the Hohe Messe by Ton Koopman for Erato. I am not in awe of Suzuki, as many are. I have nothing with the famous Archiv recording by Gardiner, but am quite impressed by his second recording for his own SDG label.

It would be great if Ton Koopman would release a new Hohe Messe recording. He performed the piece in Gent, Belgium, recently, of which a bootleg recording is circulating, I heard parts of it and it was really good.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

NLAdriaan said:


> I still prefer the interpretation of the Hohe Messe by Ton Koopman for Erato. I am not in awe of Suzuki, as many are. I have nothing with the famous Archiv recording by Gardiner, but am quite impressed by his second recording for his own SDG label.
> 
> It would be great if Ton Koopman would release a new Hohe Messe recording. He performed the piece in Gent, Belgium, recently, of which a bootleg recording is circulating, I heard parts of it and it was really good.


I would think that Ton Koopman's recording would also be one I'd like but I haven't heard it.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

pianozach said:


> Don't make me come over there and slap you.
> 
> You know that he wrote *WTC* and *WTC II*, both of which have a Prelude and Fugue in all 12 major keys and all 12 minor keys.
> 
> *Prelude and Fugue in B major, BWV 868*


I meant a large work for which he chose the key of B major.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

One which is well worth looking up is Karajan’s 1950s recording made in Vienna and London. It is surprisingly ‘modern’ in tone


----------



## JorgeDav (Apr 9, 2020)

I highly recommend checking out this version from "The Netherlands Society" with Van Veldhoven as conductor. The quality of the video recording is also great!


----------

